# Northern Pacific



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Got these in the mail today. A+B unit, dual motors in the A, non-powered B, no horn. These are new, never run. I removed the bottom plates of the trucks, and they still had the original white grease on them, with no wear patterns in the grease. E-unit cycles 100%. These just might stay in the box,lol...The B unit has 2 metal steps missing, but the parts are on the way.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

flyernut said:


> ...These just might stay in the box...


Boo! :smilie_daumenneg:

Boo! :smilie_daumenneg:

just kidding of course. quite handsome.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The New Guy said:


> Boo! :smilie_daumenneg:
> 
> Boo! :smilie_daumenneg:
> 
> just kidding of course. quite handsome.


They are pristine!! Reminds me of a story about new in the box.. several years ago my youngest and I went down to the gun shop. On the glass shelf lay a beautiful, in the box, new Remington 1100. The previous owner bought 3 of them and kept them in his closet since 1989. He sold 2 of them, and traded this one in on something else. I told my son to buy it, and he did. Mind you, this gun was never fired, or really never handled much. We get it home, he grabs a box of 12ga. shotshells, and takes it out into the orchard and fires the box off!! That was a new gun, 30 years old, and never fired!! I could have cried,lol...


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Talk about a find. Suddenly it is Christmas 1957. 

I feel like I am in a 59 year time warp. 

Those were without a doubt my all-time favorite Flyer engines.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

If you look closely, the ladders on both sides of one end are missing. The plastic mounting tabs are broken off, and I need some .10 plastic to repair them, but can't find any.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I doubt you will notice the missing ladder when the engine is on the layout pulling a consist of NP passenger cars.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

flyernut said:


> They are pristine...





flyernut said:


> ...The plastic mounting tabs are broken off...


On the bright side you can run them now.

.10 styrene? seems stout enough. and then some. build up out of the question?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The New Guy said:


> On the bright side you can run them now.
> 
> .10 styrene? seems stout enough. and then some. build up out of the question?


The shell is .10 thick at the break, and if my modeling skills are good enough, I can make a seam-less repair. I can use .040 + .060 stcok to make it .10, but I'd rather not.. My son just located .10 size flat stock so I'll get it through him. Darn, I wanted to work on it during Christmas, but being retired, everyday is a holiday.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> I doubt you will notice the missing ladder when the engine is on the layout pulling a consist of NP passenger cars.


I'm trying to build up my ebay account right now for some passenger cars. I have 5 Atlantics on ebay right now,plus I've sold a 6th to a member of one of my facebook pages. I should have bought the ones I saw at my last train show.. $99 bucks for 3 of them, in the box...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

They must have been hard to leave behind at that price!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> They must have been hard to leave behind at that price!


They were, but I had no idea the NP engines would come up for sale. I did buy a slick 355, and a bunch of roadbed for that $99, plus a blue strip passenger car.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I did the unthinkable....I ran the 2 engines.....And almost lost them!!! When I pushed down on my throttle control, ( I'm using a 30b), it was set at the max, and the darn engine flew down the 12' straightaway. I was lucky enough that I didn't engage the holding clips on the throttle, and just quickly let the throttle handle pop up. WHEW!!!!!.. I have 4 passenger cars coming for it, a dining car, a combo, and 2 coaches, all in the boxes and in mint condition. I'm still looking for a observation car to complete the set...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Interesting how one purchase leads to others.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Interesting how one purchase leads to others.


And I knew that was going to happen. Lucky for me, I had 6 Atlantic's that were surplus, and sold all of them on ebay to buy the passenger cars.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

flyernut said:


> ...I ran the 2 engines...


----------

